# You Tube Test Drive - HR20



## toofastgtp (Nov 24, 2008)

Was doing some searches and found a few You Tube flags.
I knew the last software had this feature bundled in with it, but i never really thought of it until today. I cant wait till this is fully rolled out. I can see this being a cool thing. I tried this on my HR24 to no avail 

HR20 YouTube Test Drive

Adding a Warning -- This is my own experience with this new feature and in no way and in no way represent the views of DIRECTV.

UPDATED:
It is working on my HR24-500  (YMMV)


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

toofastgtp said:


> Was doing some searches and found a few You Tube flags.
> I knew the last software had this feature bundled in with it, but i never really thought of it until today. I cant wait till this is fully rolled out. I can see this being a cool thing. I tried this on my HR24 to no avail
> 
> HR20 YouTube Test Drive
> ...


Just followed your video and I had the same results as you with my HR24. For some reason I can't get any YouTube search results to appear.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not sure that the YouTube Videos have been "turned on" yet for everyone.

Also, it's 100% necessary to have networking hooked up and working on your DVR. This will not work on non-DVRs.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

I tried it out over this weekend and it worked....HR21. I took my son to see True Grit at the theatre. When we got home, we did a quick search for True Grit (the John Wayne version) and there was a quick YouTube trailer that the HD-DVR found via the VOD search. So I played it and it worked great.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

Wonder how good this will be on my 1M DSL connection?

I know 'On Demand' movies take forever to download. Even a 3 minute karaoke song takes a few minutes. 

Just don't want to pay more for faster internet right now, when all I use it for is basically surfing the web and paying bills.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

dvisthe said:


> Wonder how good this will be on my 1M DSL connection?
> 
> I know 'On Demand' movies take forever to download. Even a 3 minute karaoke song takes a few minutes.
> 
> Just don't want to pay more for faster internet right now, when all I use it for is basically surfing the web and paying bills.


My 1M DSL will play most web content up to 360p without problem. Anything above that and it will get choppy. Most YouTube content plays just fine.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Just remember this is not yet a supported feature, so CSRs will have no knowledge of it-unless you get one of the ones who are members here.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I just did a Smart Search on "Evolution Of Dance" and I found in with 2 Results and One Was Youtube and the other was Keyword.

Selected Youtube and I am watching the Youtube Video, Very Cool!!!


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Nothing available here yet


----------



## BennyGregg (Jul 17, 2009)

Is there any danger of getting some sort of malware or virus from playing YouTube content on a device that (as far as I know) has no anti-virus or anti-malware program installed?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Having not seen the DirecTV implementation of YouTube I won't comment on PQ. But, the YouTube app in my Samsung LED TV is quite good. Of course this depends on the original source.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

BennyGregg said:


> Is there any danger of getting some sort of malware or virus from playing YouTube content on a device that (as far as I know) has no anti-virus or anti-malware program installed?


Absolutely no danger.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Having not seen the DirecTV implementation of YouTube I won't comment on PQ. But, the YouTube app in my Samsung LED TV is quite good. Of course this depends on the original source.


The PQ is not very good. The one good thing I can say though is that 16:9 videos are handled correctly, and take up the full screen.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> The PQ is not very good. The one good thing I can say though is that 16:9 videos are handled correctly, and take up the full screen.


All I Can Say Is That It Is What It Is!!! YOUTUBE!!!

Just a way of showing it on your Display Device but no it is not HD!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> The PQ is not very good. The one good thing I can say though is that 16:9 videos are handled correctly, and take up the full screen.


There are HD videos that I've seen which are actually pretty good...much better PQ than the other stuff out there.

But of course...its not true HD.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

richierich said:


> All I Can Say Is That It Is What It Is!!! YOUTUBE!!!
> 
> Just a way of showing it on your Display Device but no it is not HD!!!


Which is disappointing, because the HD on YouTube is actually pretty good.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm not sure that the YouTube Videos have been "turned on" yet for everyone.
> 
> Also, it's 100% necessary to have networking hooked up and working on your DVR. This will not work on non-DVRs.


Do you have a timetable for national rollout that you can share?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

puckhead said:


> Do you have a timetable for national rollout that you can share?


Yeah, what he said. And how do I get this to work on my HR22 ?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I woke up this morning to find that my HR23 had rebooted. I checked the software version and it was still at 452. My next thought was that DirecTV forced a reboot to enable the YouTube search. But, it didn't.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Couldn't get it to work on my HR20. Searched for "Evolution of Dance" and got nothing. Is there a trick to this or is it only available on certain 20s?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

shendley said:


> Couldn't get it to work on my HR20. Searched for "Evolution of Dance" and got nothing. Is there a trick to this or is it only available on certain 20s?


Did you enter the Keyword "UTUB3ON" into Smart Search?

Sometimes it take an hour to so for it to appear. Not really sure why but it has been reported that this is so.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

All of my Hr20s have it working but none of the HR21s.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Has anyone had success with an HR24 yet?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think it will work with HR24s yet.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

BennyGregg said:


> Is there any danger of getting some sort of malware or virus from playing YouTube content on a device that (as far as I know) has no anti-virus or anti-malware program installed?


MOST Viruses are targeted toward Windows. It is the same concept: do you see cell phones getting viruses?? A hacker wants to give as many people as possible a virus, and since most people has Windows, most viruses are for windows. Same thing there are only an handful of viruses for macs (macs:nono2


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

richierich said:


> Did you enter the Keyword "UTUB3ON" into Smart Search?
> 
> Sometimes it take an hour to so for it to appear. Not really sure why but it has been reported that this is so.


I thought since it was part of the NR that a keyword was not necessary. However, I was not seeing any youtube results on my HR20-100. 
I entered the keyword and within a minute or 2 I was seeing youtube results in my searches.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Also, sometimes you have to do an Menu Reset also.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

YouTube search seems to be working fine on my HR20-100 but not on my HR20-700. I have done the "UTUB3ON" keyword search on both receivers and verified that they are both connected to the internet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

MizzouTiger said:


> YouTube search seems to be working fine on my HR20-100 but not on my HR20-700. I have done the "UTUB3ON" keyword search on both receivers and verified that they are both connected to the internet.


Have you done a Menu Reset (a reboot) on your HR20-700 that is not working?


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

What would happen if Dish Network posts a video on YouTube titled "UTUB3ON"


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

"richierich" said:


> Have you done a Menu Reset (a reboot) on your HR20-700 that is not working?


Not yet. I will try that.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

paulh said:


> What would happen if Dish Network posts a video on YouTube titled "UTUB3ON"


Nothing.


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

Notice last night that I'm able to watch YouTube videos on my HR21-700.


----------



## toofastgtp (Nov 24, 2008)

UPDATE:

I was searching for a program on my HR24-500 and saw YOUTUBE tags. As of right now it is working on my HR24


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What software version do you have on the HR24?
Did you enter the UTUB3ON code?
And also restart the DVR?


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

richierich said:


> Did you enter the Keyword "UTUB3ON" into Smart Search?
> 
> Sometimes it take an hour to so for it to appear. Not really sure why but it has been reported that this is so.


Just seems weird that keyword triggers something. Same thing happened with me. A few minutes after entering the keyword YouTube stuff starting showing up in the searches.


----------



## Aero Man (Sep 20, 2007)

diggerg56 said:


> Just seems weird that keyword triggers something. Same thing happened with me. A few minutes after entering the keyword YouTube stuff starting showing up in the searches.


YouTube Smart Search results now appearing on my HR20-700 *AND all three HR24-500s*. Wife loves it.

I had to activate each DVR in SmartSearch using keyword "UTUB3ON" and waited 5 minutes, then started searching and began to see YouTube search options for each DVR. For me, no need to reset Menu Guide for any DVR.

~Aero Man


----------



## toofastgtp (Nov 24, 2008)

jdspencer said:


> What software version do you have on the HR24?
> Did you enter the UTUB3ON code?
> And also restart the DVR?


No UTUB3ON code
Software X452

My biggest concern was it was really going to slow down a dvr and to my surprise did not not any decrease in speed, even in my HR20


----------



## lvman1081 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just got You Tube on my HR24-500, with keyword UTUB3ON. I'm on software version 0x452.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

diggerg56 said:


> Just seems weird that keyword triggers something.


They've been using keywords to trigger various things for years. It's nothing new.


----------

